# Ubuntu Printer Driver



## xavier57

Hello!,
I installed ubuntu on a PC, but I went to Canon.com and noticed that they don't have any Linux drivers for my printer, a Pixma iJ1600. Is there any driver out there that I can use on this printer? Thanks!


----------



## utanja

xavier57 said:


> Hello!,
> I installed ubuntu on a PC, but I went to Canon.com and noticed that they don't have any Linux drivers for my printer, a Pixma iJ1600. Is there any driver out there that I can use on this printer? Thanks!


take a look at 
http://www.linuxprinting.org


----------

